# Folk Art Santa



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi All

I just finished this Santa, he stands 10 inches tall, carved from eastern white pine,is painted with heritage brick acrylic, on the body and hat, the beard was painted with a light wash of light brown , then two wash coats of Ivory over the brown, every thing was sealed with matte finish water based varnish.
I hope you like him
Bruce


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Real nice Bruce, like him a lot. Well done, you should post him under Projects. Daily top 3 beckons.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Bob

I will lok at reposting him
Bruce


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work, Bruce!
Claude


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Claude

Bruce


----------

